
I hate living in my tiny house - imartin2k
https://www.fastcompany.com/90407740/why-i-hate-living-in-my-tiny-house
======
superkuh
> doing anything—getting the vacuum from a tiny closet or something out of a
> drawer in the kitchen—often involves a Tetris-like game of moving multiple
> other things out of the way. Right now, because I have one chair too many,
> lowering my Murphy bed from the wall means moving the chair, which then
> blocks something else.

This is the number 1 problem with a tiny living space.

~~~
Mathnerd314
It sounds like these houses are poorly/cheaply designed. You wouldn't get some
no-name car brand without checking up on who built it. There are prefab tiny
houses but they're still pretty expensive. The problem is houses are too
expensive so people cut corners wherever they can, including getting a proper
architect / designer.

I'm not sure there's any solution to lowering prices besides another real
estate crash.

